# Sky/ Virgin Bust Up



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Recieved this email recently....



> * Dear customer,*
> 
> Letâ€™s face it. Things would be pretty boring if choice didnâ€™t exist. Thereâ€™d be just one kind of airline to fly with. One type of car to drive. And if Sky had their way, thereâ€™d only be one place to get TV.
> 
> ...


It`ll be a bummer if it goes through as the main reason we have cable is to catch the new episodes of Stargate & Stargate Atlantis on Sky-1, not sure what to do now, I could switch to Sky I suppose or wait a year or so until they are shown on C4


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I was thinking of going back to Sky - to save money more than anything.

But then there's the issue of the phone, BB. So many now it could drive you mad.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Reading some of the recent comments on their (VM's) website, there hardly seems to be universal support for their position. Lots of current VM subscribers either don't seem to care about losing the SKY channel(s) as long as they receive a corresponding reduction in their VM bill, or are using the website as a platform to complain about VM's service.

If the main channel you want is SKY1, I'd say get it from the source, i.e. get SKY.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

After being with Sky since the demise of BSB (well ahead in terms of technology) last weekend we ended our subscription after a few weeks of absolute ***** service from Sky and thier engineers.....I was on the phone to them complaining about the last "engineer" they sent out who just shrugged his shoulders and said "I could change the box over but it'll be just the same", this after they had already swapped my "own" Pace box for a inferior Amstrad type!

Whilst on the phone the customer service guy actually argued with me as to how many films I rented from the local video store (how the hell did he think he knew that?) when I told him I rent more films than I watch on Sky movies nowadays as there are so many repeats!

I finally just said "thats it cancel my subs, I'm going to Freeview"........he then proceeded to squirm for 15minutes giving me packages and dropping charges to chnage my mind......I didn't.......now we only have Sky for another 3 weeks, I went straight out and bought a FV PVR so I have exactly the same (or just a little more) functionality as Sky+ but for a one off payment equivelent to just 5 months of our Sky+ subs..........boy does it feel good not to be reliant on that pompous Sky company anymore!

Unfortunately we cannot recieve Virgin media in this area as yet, but the freeview is every bit as good quality wise as Sky was (which suprised me after all the stories I had read) and quite honestly theres virtually nothing we are going to miss, maybe just a few comedy programmes on Paramount (hardly a huge wrench!).

And after seeing Richard Branson rush back overnight from his holiday to be at the crash site and speak with passengers and crew of the tragic train crash in Cumbria I think once again that the man deserves respect and sucess for his business.....I really could not see Murdoch doing the same!

best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually I have been thinking that if Virgin do loose Sky-1 I might go over to Freeview and as you say it would be cheaper









BTW I agree with you about Richard Branson


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Mac, got a freeview box 6 months ago & not looked back!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we've got ntl but since we got a freeview telly we hardly ever turn the cable box on. It's only cos it comes with the phone package that I've still got it really.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well we've lost the free sky channels on ntl!

Mind you as freeview are still carrying sky sports news, sky news and sky 3 I've only lost sky 1&2 which I hardly ever watch.

Working lunch were just speculating this is permanent and virgin won't go back

personally I think it's about time someone stood up to Murdoc


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have lost the channels too & Sky1 was just about the only reason I got cable in the first place







Just about the only thing I make/made a serious effort to watch each week is/was Battlestar Galactica so I won't even get to see that now









While I agree that it's time someone stood up to the all powerful Sky/Murdoch conglomerate, we should all remember that both Sky & Virgin are out to make money & the rights of the consumer (their customers) seems very far down their list of priorities (if they're even on the list at all!). From what I've heard on the radio, & seen on the web, there's absolutely no talk of a reduction in price by Virgin - despite the fact that I'm obviously getting less for my money.

I was thinking about getting a freeview box but what's the point as I still won't be able to watch Sky1 will I? I don't watch much tv but if I'm paying for a channel, & it's showing something that I want to watch, then surely I should be able to watch it ... shouldn't I? I think I'm on just about the lowest package I could get from Virgin but I'll have to ring them & find out what my options (if any) are. I would be prepared to go down to just the freeview channels (if they provide such a package).

The whole situation is a pile of old w*nk with the consumer losing out as usual







!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A reporter on 5 live just said it looks like freeview will be dropping Sky's news, sports news and 3 as well for the same reason ie cost!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sky/Rupert Murdoch = :*****:


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm glad VM have taken this decision. Good on them for standing up to huge price increases. Not too fussed about the Sky channels going. Seems these days if you don't like either Stargate, The Simpsons or Start Trek, Sky have left you behind. I like the Simpsons but don't want to constantly sit and watch them. I'll be gutted about 24 and Lost but there are other ways of watching said programs


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

albini13 said:


> I'll be gutted about 24 and Lost but there are other ways of watching said programs


I think that's half of VM's argument, there isn't the value in the programmes Sky are offering when you can download them off the net for free.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be gutted about 24 and Lost but there are other ways of watching said programs
> ...


LOL actually I was thinking of using the mind of Derek Ackorah and a damn good illustrator.


----------

